# Wireless Webcam & Airport Extreme



## BikerRob (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey all! Hoping someone can help me with my problem ...

I have a Linksys wirless-G internet camera that I purchased today. I'm trying to set it up on my home network. 

According to the instructions, before you can use the camera wirelessly, you must set it up using a PC running XP with the camera connected to the network via ethernet.

So, I plugged the camera into my Airport Extreme. According to the instructions, I will know that the camera is connected correctly when there is a blue LED lit. There is. 

I then tried running the software on two XP machines. The first option was using VMWare on my MacBook connected wirelessly. When the software searches for the camera, it cannot find it.
Then, I tried running the software on a PC running XP connected via Ethernet. Again, it could not find the camera. 

So, I'm stuck. 

What could be the problem? Could the Extreme be not assigning an I.P. address to the camera? 

I did find one review online where a guy said that he had no problems connecting to the camera using an Extreme. Here's the link to his review: http://is.gd/1pfX

I'm stuck ... if I can't figure out what to do, I may have to return the camera and give up on trying to use it. I'm very frustrated after trying for hours to get it to work.

HELP


----------



## BikerRob (Aug 13, 2008)

UPDATE:
I was able to set up the camera by connecting it directly to an XP machine ... I set it up wirelessly using my Airport Extreme SSID & WPA password.
According to the instructions, I access the camera by selecting the following ip address: 192.168.1.115 ... but when I do that, it doesn't show up.
Do I need to map the camera to the Airport Extreme? I know that the Extreme i.p. addreses start in 101 or something like that.


----------

